# OA mixture



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

1/2 tsp is often give as ruffly 2 grams of OA
you want one to one suryp , your running 450ml water and 178ml sugar that 2.25 to 0.89
call it some were more then 500 ml mixed, that should have 17.5g in it, not the 6 you have, so your way to weak to kill mites effectively and have way too much water in it compared to sugar 

a "proper" mix is 1L of 1-1 to 35g of OA... you can always mix the suryp and then mesure the volume and add the oa.. but

a L of 1-1 would be about 600G sugar and 600g/ml water to 35g OA, thats for 20 hives
so 300 to 300 + 17.5G OA would be 10 hives
150+150 + 8.75g oa would be 5 hives
75+75+ 4.375g oa would be 2.5 hives

Your mixing medicen, take the time to get it right, when mixing small doses its VERY important to get it right... of by a gram in a one L mix no big thing, off by a gram in a 1/4 1/8 mix a big thing. Skcipt the kitchen cups and swtiching back and forth between imperial and metric, buy a $10 Harbor freight gram scale https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-gram-digital-scale-60332.html


----------



## tnmtn (May 27, 2016)

Thanks for the link. And the math.

So, the mixture is too weak. I guess that makes it less likely that it contributed to hive loss. Except for syrup being dribbled all over.


----------

